# buying weights?



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone know of any good shops/sites for a cheap home weight set?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, even in the trade you can't get cheap weights - you are looking (in general) at pauing about Â£2 per kilo of weight...best of luck...Argos do some decent packs and squat racks/stands that take up little space.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

cheers mate, yeah thing argos will be the ones for the job lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a few weights and bars for sale on eBay. Check out sp1tf1re1. I'll put a link up later. That's if my imbacilic knowledge of computers will allow it.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazon isnt bad, we bought some of our kettle bell sets from there and because they dont change by the kg for delivery which a lot of webiste do they didnt work out too expensive.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ebay is your ace.

Keep checking for olympic weights, will last you a lifetime, or at least until you sod it in.

Of course, postage will be expensive so just do the distance filter and check twice a week.

No more than a combined time of 4 mins a week.


----------



## Winston (Mar 31, 2010)

If I'm being honest your better off in the gym mate, but if you were to buy some weights, they're right ebay or argos would be your better places.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Buy Pro Power Bench with 35kg Weights Set. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

bought that today, seems pretty good for Â£50, will need some more weight though


----------

